# Seriously ill khuli loach



## Joey305 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive got a khuli loach in a 10 gal with a couple of black skirt tetras. I came home today to find my Khuli loach looking real bad. Hes breathing real heavy and not able to move from the bottom of the tank. It seems one gill is clear but the other is covered. He usually stays under the driftwood untill around midnight but he was out looking like this around 5:30. Everything was fine with ammonia, nitrites, nitrates. Water temp was a little low at 70F.


























*c/p*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

And he was still alive in that pic? That is fungus growing all over him. ( Alas, a very, very bad sign. Sry.


----------

